# Opportunity to study in Barcelona during master's program, thoughts?



## derberb (Mar 7, 2019)

Backstory is that I'm American and have been living in Paris for 1.5 years working as an au pair. I have been accepted to a French business school for this fall, this school has multiple campuses and I could study for 1 year on their Barcelona campus (possibly more, definitely one year though). I visited once for several days and loved it, and Spanish is next on my list of languages - I have a low C1 level of French so I'm still learning. It should be noted that due to choice of classes the 2nd semester I would almost certainly come to Barcelona for the 2nd semester. But then that's only a few months, not a year, certainly not conducive to learning Spanish.

I'm hesitant because I've heard the Barcelona campus is extremely small and I wouldn't have the opportunities for things such as student organizations. I don't know what the size of my program would be there. Someone from the school suggested I start on the France campuses and take Spanish classes before coming to Barcelona the 2nd semester. This doesn't seem like it would let me build connections in Barcelona as easily though. Would it be difficult to meet locals, get involved in the community, and learn Spanish?

I have this summer free so I will probably return to the US and I was thinking if I do choose Barcelona I could take some intensive Spanish classes to prepare.

My career goals are to work in international development or project management eventually with an intergovernmental organization, this is why I"m trying to expand my foreign language skills and experience abroad.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If learning Spanish is your main objective, remember they speak Catalan in Barcelona, which is midway between French and Spanish. Regular Spanish (Castellano) is the second language.

But why pass up an opportunity to spend time in one of the most exciting cities in Europe? It's a very sociable place and even if the campus is small, you aren't restricted to staying on it!


----------



## derberb (Mar 7, 2019)

Alcalaina said:


> If learning Spanish is your main objective, remember they speak Catalan in Barcelona, which is midway between French and Spanish. Regular Spanish (Castellano) is the second language.
> 
> But why pass up an opportunity to spend time in one of the most exciting cities in Europe? It's a very sociable place and even if the campus is small, you aren't restricted to staying on it!


Ah yes, I do know about the Catalan. But most people speak both languages, correct? I'd probably do my best to explore language exchanges and other places I could meet locals/Spanish students. If I really liked it I could do an exchange program at a Spanish uni later, or an internship (probably would require good knowledge of Spanish though).

One of my hesitations is that I know the France campus has some financial services due to French law in part. For example, a foreign student can receive a 1/3 discount on their rent - do you know if anything like that exists in Spain?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

derberb said:


> Ah yes, I do know about the Catalan. But most people speak both languages, correct? I'd probably do my best to explore language exchanges and other places I could meet locals/Spanish students. If I really liked it I could do an exchange program at a Spanish uni later, or an internship (probably would require good knowledge of Spanish though).
> 
> One of my hesitations is that I know the France campus has some financial services due to French law in part. For example, a foreign student can receive a 1/3 discount on their rent - do you know if anything like that exists in Spain?


I lived in Barcelona for a few months in 2002 and certainly back then everyone seemed to speak both Catalan and Spanish/Castellano. The problem is, if you don't know either and are trying to learn one of them, it's hard to tell which language people are speaking. You listen in on conversations, trying to work out what they are saying, but you're not sure if it's one language or the other. Language exchanges are definitely a good option though.

Also it used to be quite easy to find internships in Spain, even if you didn't speak Spanish. The only catch being you didn't get paid.


----------



## derberb (Mar 7, 2019)

Chopera said:


> I lived in Barcelona for a few months in 2002 and certainly back then everyone seemed to speak both Catalan and Spanish/Castellano. The problem is, if you don't know either and are trying to learn one of them, it's hard to tell which language people are speaking. You listen in on conversations, trying to work out what they are saying, but you're not sure if it's one language or the other. Language exchanges are definitely a good option though.
> 
> Also it used to be quite easy to find internships in Spain, even if you didn't speak Spanish. The only catch being you didn't get paid.


Well if I decide to go I will honestly prepare like mad and work on my Spanish and perhaps even Catalan so I know numbers and basic phrases  When I was there for my short trip last August I actually did not too badly between knowing numbers and English/French for being able to gather what people were saying. It was interesting to me how in Paris, if you speak French with a noticeable (anglophone?) accent they will "English" you. In Barcelona, I would be chatting with my friend in English but address cashiers etc with "hola" and we'd have an awkward exchange where they spoke Spanish and I replied in English/a couple Spanish words. So at least I know my attempts to speak Spanish wouldn't be ignored.

That's good to hear about internships, if i go I would also probably try to explore options for a PT job, although I can't imagine it would be easy with no Spanish knowledge.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Barcelona compared to Paris is "small", only 1.5mio inhabitants but 87.000 students are listet.
Kie, the city where I actually stay, got only 250.000 inhabitants, but an Uni with 27.000 students.
The CAU University Kiel get some excellence cluster and is worldwide well renown.
So not the size is crucial, but the way of education. 
My experience with learning a foreign language. Just dive in..


----------



## derberb (Mar 7, 2019)

Tellus said:


> Barcelona compared to Paris is "small", only 1.5mio inhabitants but 87.000 students are listet.
> Kie, the city where I actually stay, got only 250.000 inhabitants, but an Uni with 27.000 students.
> The CAU University Kiel get some excellence cluster and is worldwide well renown.
> So not the size is crucial, but the way of education.
> My experience with learning a foreign language. Just dive in..


I'm not a big fan of big city culture (/Paris maybe) so it would be nice to live in a smaller big city, haha. I think if I pursued an internship or study abroad in Spain I'd choose a smaller/non-Catalan city ideally for that Spanish immersion.

I just found out the school offers a 2-week Spanish class before classes start and you can continue spanish courses once school starts, if needed. Obviously learning in the classroom isn't essential, but very useful for grammar and such... I'm excited to experience learning a language from zero again because I haven't done this for some time. I've heard Spanish is easier than French too


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Since I did my English class at Berlitz long ago, it was total immersion learning from first day on.
And yes Spanish is much easier than French I guess.
Did you ever heard about ERASMUS ? Perhaps you can use it for your plans.

Good luck


----------



## derberb (Mar 7, 2019)

Tellus said:


> Since I did my English class at Berlitz long ago, it was total immersion learning from first day on.
> And yes Spanish is much easier than French I guess.
> Did you ever heard about ERASMUS ? Perhaps you can use it for your plans.
> 
> Good luck


Ah yes I completely forgot that outside of high schools (in the US maybe) beginner language classes have complete immersion, that alone would make the courses immensely useful.

I did a little research in ERASMUS... applications may be closed for this school year now. I will look into it more. Although I'm not sure I'm nearly impressive enough to be accepted haha.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Have you thought of other Unis in Spain where the language is just castellano? I did one year at Sevilla Uni and enjoyed my stay. Not very highly ranked, about 600th out of 800 in the world but there are many international students.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Tellus said:


> Since I did my English class at Berlitz long ago, it was total immersion learning from first day on.
> And yes Spanish is much easier than French I guess.
> Did you ever heard about ERASMUS ? Perhaps you can use it for your plans.
> 
> Good luck


Isn't Erasmus just for European citizens? The OP is American I think.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Isn't Erasmus just for European citizens? The OP is American I think.


Just like everything that comes from Brussels, information and specifications are very cleverly regulated. But there is a list of non-EU regions that can participate in a limited framework. For U.S. citizens, it's the region 13.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

There maybe other schemes with the USA. I know a few who studied in USA including my Nephew who won a scholarship. Forgot what they call the scheme but it is solely between UK/USA but maybe there are others with other countries.


----------



## derberb (Mar 7, 2019)

Isobella said:


> Have you thought of other Unis in Spain where the language is just castellano? I did one year at Sevilla Uni and enjoyed my stay. Not very highly ranked, about 600th out of 800 in the world but there are many international students.


Well I wouldn't be studying at Spanish uni, it's a French school that has a campus in Barcelona. I would have the option of studying at a partner university, so I could certainly choose one outside of Catalonia.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

derberb said:


> Backstory is that I'm American and have been living in Paris for 1.5 years working as an au pair. I have been accepted to a French business school for this fall, this school has multiple campuses and I could study for 1 year on their Barcelona campus (possibly more, definitely one year though). I visited once for several days and loved it, and Spanish is next on my list of languages - I have a low C1 level of French so I'm still learning. It should be noted that due to choice of classes the 2nd semester I would almost certainly come to Barcelona for the 2nd semester. But then that's only a few months, not a year, certainly not conducive to learning Spanish.
> 
> I'm hesitant because I've heard the Barcelona campus is extremely small and I wouldn't have the opportunities for things such as student organizations. I don't know what the size of my program would be there. Someone from the school suggested I start on the France campuses and take Spanish classes before coming to Barcelona the 2nd semester. This doesn't seem like it would let me build connections in Barcelona as easily though. Would it be difficult to meet locals, get involved in the community, and learn Spanish?
> 
> ...


I'm American living in Barcelona for over a year now. I'd say go for it, for the whole year rather than just the second semester. 

I wouldn't bother preparing re Catalan at all. Everyone here speaks Spanish, the norm is that you greet and say goodbye to people in Catalan (Bon dia and Adeu, respectively), but in between those greetings it's really up to you what language they speak. 

I speak Spanish fluently and have had no issue whatsoever with someone not wanting to speak Spanish. There are plenty of Spanish-speaking people from other regions in Spain and other countries living here, so there will be no shortage of people with whom to practice your Spanish.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

derberb said:


> Well I wouldn't be studying at Spanish uni, it's a French school that has a campus in Barcelona. I would have the option of studying at a partner university, so I could certainly choose one outside of Catalonia.


My point was that does the USA have any agreements with other countries than the UK. be it France, Spain, Germany whatever. here is the example.

US-UK Fulbright Commission | Funding for US-UK exchange | EducationUSA advice for British students


----------



## derberb (Mar 7, 2019)

expat16 said:


> I'm American living in Barcelona for over a year now. I'd say go for it, for the whole year rather than just the second semester.
> 
> I wouldn't bother preparing re Catalan at all. Everyone here speaks Spanish, the norm is that you greet and say goodbye to people in Catalan (Bon dia and Adeu, respectively), but in between those greetings it's really up to you what language they speak.
> 
> I speak Spanish fluently and have had no issue whatsoever with someone not wanting to speak Spanish. There are plenty of Spanish-speaking people from other regions in Spain and other countries living here, so there will be no shortage of people with whom to practice your Spanish.


Thanks for your reply, it's good to hear from someone who's in a similar situation to the one I may be in. Did you grow up speaking Spanish or did you learn prior to coming in school? Or I guess did you pick it up living there? Do you ever have people speak English with you based on appearance/behavior/your accent? That's been a big problem for me in Paris but it didn't seem to be whatsoever when I visited Barcelona with my meager knowledge of Spanish.


----------

